# pringado



## cristóbal

Hola, amigos,

Una amiga española me dijo que era pringada y al preguntarle que quería decir esta palabra me lo intentó explicar pero no sé si lo tengo clarito o no...
Lo que entiendo es que una persona que es pringada es una persona que se deja utilizar y que deja que los otros se aprovechen de su bondad.  

No sé, espero que me hayáis entendido y que me podáis aclarar esta dudita.  Es que los diccionarios me dicen algo bastante distinto de lo que he entendido.

Por cierto, ¿Es "distinto *de* lo que..." o "distinto *a* lo que"?


----------



## Neilito

Hi there Cristobal, I've heard that word before (12 yrs living in Spain) and find it hard to find an equivalent in English. Maybe "doormat", i.e. the description your friend gave you is pretty good. A "pringao" is someone who ends up cleaning up after the rest, gets the worst jobs at work, volunteers for the difficult stuff, etc. Literally _pringado_ means splashed, strained, dirty etc, as you would if you do the dirty work I guess. I guess "doormat" in English is a songer word than pringado and more related to 1-on-1 relationships (my take).

It's a cultural thing: nobody in Spain likes to be see themselves in the position of the pringao, or "el ultimo mono" I suppose is another equivalent term. 

One more comment: it's very much a peninsular spanish word, they don't use it much where I live (Canary Is.).


----------



## cristóbal

Neilito said:
			
		

> Hi there Cristobal, I've heard that word before (12 yrs living in Spain) and find it hard to find an equivalent in English. Maybe "doormat", i.e. the description your friend gave you is pretty good. A "pringao" is someone who ends up cleaning up after the rest, gets the worst jobs at work, volunteers for the difficult stuff, etc. Literally _pringado_ means splashed, strained, dirty etc, as you would if you do the dirty work I guess. I guess "doormat" in English is a songer word than pringado and more related to 1-on-1 relationships (my take).
> 
> It's a cultural thing: nobody in Spain likes to be see themselves in the position of the pringao, or "el ultimo mono" I suppose is another equivalent term.
> 
> One more comment: it's very much a peninsular spanish word, they don't use it much where I live (Canary Is.).




Pues, yo le dije que será porque tiene un corazón demasiado grande.  

Por cierto, me gusta tu traducción, lo de 'doormat' no se me había ocurrido pero creo que le queda bien.


----------



## Eiron

Hola:
A mí también me gusta 'doormat' para traducir 'pringado'.
Otra palabra que se me ocurre es 'mug', aunque no sé muy bien si se dice (con el mismo sentido) fuera de las islas británicas.
Un ejemplo podría ser:
"You let them borrow your car and even payed for the petrol... what a mug!".


----------



## Narda

Hola, es muy interesante porque allá en mi tierra dicen que pringado es algo o alguien que está salpicado con agua o cualquier líquido.  

Uno pringa la ropa (mojar la ropa levemente para aplancharla)
Uno se pringa con agua 
Uno se pringa con un charco

Este concepto de pringada/o es nuevo e interesante


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo por pringado (que es una palabra coloquial) entiendo dos cosas:

1-(nombre) Persona que da pena.

2-(adjetivo) Manchado.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Por cierto, me sorprendería que "pringado" apareciera en algún diccionario, ya que es muy coloquial.


----------



## Edwin

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Por cierto, me sorprendería que "pringado" apareciera en algún diccionario, ya que es muy coloquial.



Surprise!

*pringado, da.
	(Del part. de pringar).
	1. m. y f. coloq. Persona que se deja engañar fácilmente.
	2. f. Rebanada de pan empapada en pringue.

Real Academia Española*


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Edwin said:
			
		

> Surprise!
> 
> *pringado, da.
> (Del part. de pringar).
> 1. m. y f. coloq. Persona que se deja engañar fácilmente.
> 2. f. Rebanada de pan empapada en pringue.
> 
> Real Academia Española*



   

   

¿Desde cuando "pringada" significa "rebanada"?


----------



## Neilito

Carramba, I never thought of looking in the RAE!!

And if the RAE says it's a piece of bread dipped in sauce etc, then who am I to question it?!  

Still, my understnading of "pringado", from the usage that I have heard is both "splashed/dirty" and "person who ends up doing the dirty work".  For a "persona facilmente engañado", I have heard the word "primo" (which also means cousin. Do Spanish people find it easy to fool their cousins, or something?). Words change their meaning, and the RAE could be slow in catching up. Nevertheless I guess you've got to be "facil de engañar" in order to end up doing the dirty work, right?

Can somebody look pringado up in Maria Moliner's dictionary of Spanish usage?


----------



## rpleimann

Eiron said:
			
		

> Hola:
> A mí también me gusta 'doormat' para traducir 'pringado'.
> Otra palabra que se me ocurre es 'mug', aunque no sé muy bien si se dice (con el mismo sentido) fuera de las islas británicas.
> Un ejemplo podría ser:
> "You let them borrow your car and even payed for the petrol... what a mug!".




What about the colloquial terms "patsy" and "sucker?"  Do those fit the meaning of "pringado?"

For a woman who always does the cleaning up and doesn't seem to get a chance to have fun because of it, I have heard her called "Martha," as in the sister of Mary from the New Testament.  Martha was jealous because she was cooking and cleaning up while her sister Mary sat at Jesus' feet.


----------



## Neilito

Patsy is a pretty American term to me, although sucker has made it over the Atlantic for sure. If both are intended to mean "easily fooled" then I guess they are equivalent to the widest meaning of "pringado" or "primo"

Checking these words in the Wordreference dictionary is interesting: pringado comes up in a work context again, but also:

pringado,-a

1. an adjective, with two meanings:
1   _familiar_ lumbered, stuck with: estoy todo el día pringado en el trabajo, I have to slog (away)
2   (implicado) involved: está pringado hasta las cejas en el contrabando, he's involved up to his neck in smuggling activities

You can see how number 2 is related to being soaked or stained with liquid...!

meaning number 2, a noun: m,f fam (desgraciado, panoli) wretch

wretch! how old-fashioned. I'd prefer patsy (N. Am.) or mug (Brit.) any day 

As for Martha, that's a new one on me.


----------



## Antartic

Ja ja. In my country, pringado is someone who got infected with a venereal disease.


----------



## moira

pringao = low life (used in spain)
Found in the alternative dictionnaire.

What does "low life" mean????????


----------



## rpleimann

moira said:
			
		

> pringao = low life (used in spain)
> Found in the alternative dictionnaire.
> 
> What does "low life" mean????????




A "low life" is a person who is of very low moral character, most likely involved in some type of crime.  It can also be used for someone who is cruel, selfish, or thoughtless (frequently said of ex-boyfriends!    ).


----------



## rayb

Antartic said:
			
		

> Ja ja. In my country, pringado is someone who got infected with a venereal disease.


 
I confirm what my country fellowman says: in Chile "pringado" = "infected with a venereal disease". However, by extension", in business it's often used to point out that "it,s a bad business" or a "bad stock share".


----------



## beatrizg

Segun Maria Moliner:
Pringado: 
1. (Estar) Participio adjetivo de "pringar(se)"
2. Persona a la que resulta facil enga•ar.
3. (inf.) Persona que trabaja mas de la cuenta o aguanta los abusos de otros. 

Pringar: 1. Caer grasa sobre una cosa ensuciandola. 
2. Mojar pan en el pringue o en la salsa de un guiso. 
3. Echar a alguien pringue hirviendo.
4. Herir a alguien haciendo sangre.
5.  Desacreditar o deshonrar a alguien.
6. Comprometer o hacer intervenir a alguien en cierto asunto. 
7. Beneficiarse alguien indebidamente en un negocio en que interviene.
8. Trabajar en demasia o hacer el trabajo mas duro o desagradable.


(Extraido del "Diccionario de uso del espa•ol" de Maria Moliner)


----------



## gobeso

rayb said:
			
		

> I confirm what my country fellowman says: in Chile "pringado" = "infected with a venereal disease". However, by extension", in business it's often used to point out that "it,s a bad business" or a "bad stock share".


Same in Colombia.


----------



## Fernando

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Segun Maria Moliner:
> Pringado:
> 1. (Estar) Participio adjetivo de "pringar(se)"
> 2. Persona a la que resulta facil enga•ar.
> 3. (inf.) Persona que trabaja mas de la cuenta o aguanta los abusos de otros.
> 
> Pringar: 1. Caer grasa sobre una cosa ensuciandola.
> 2. Mojar pan en el pringue o en la salsa de un guiso.
> 3. Echar a alguien pringue hirviendo.
> 4. Herir a alguien haciendo sangre.
> 5.  Desacreditar o deshonrar a alguien.
> 6. Comprometer o hacer intervenir a alguien en cierto asunto.
> 7. Beneficiarse alguien indebidamente en un negocio en que interviene.
> 8. Trabajar en demasia o hacer el trabajo mas duro o desagradable.
> 
> 
> (Extraido del "Diccionario de uso del espa•ol" de Maria Moliner)



Yo no lo diría mejor que el María Moliner.  Sólo el 5 me suena raro.

El uso en Chile y Colombia (que es el único que no viene en el MM) viene, supongo de "manchado" (con una enfermedad sexual).

En cuanto al uso de "pringada" como rebanada con pringue es fundamentalmente de Andalucía (donde, por supuesto, no dicen "pringaDA" sino "pringá").


----------



## Francisco

Hola:

Ayer fui a ver una película americana donde se repetía constantemente la palabra "nerd". En los subtítulos, la palabra aparecía sistemáticamente traducida como "pringado". ¿Qué opináis? ¿Es "pringado" una buena traducción de "nerd"?


----------



## rayb

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo no lo diría mejor que el María Moliner. Sólo el 5 me suena raro.
> 
> El uso en Chile y Colombia (que es el único que no viene en el MM) viene, supongo de "manchado" (con una enfermedad sexual).
> 
> En cuanto al uso de "pringada" como rebanada con pringue es fundamentalmente de Andalucía (donde, por supuesto, no dicen "pringaDA" sino "pringá").


 
Igual faltan:

Infectar a alguien con una enfermedad venérea(Chile, Colimbia); y

Echar a perder un negocio (Chile)


----------



## Swedishanna

Si ves a la película "7 Virgenes", se dicen "pringao" ahi todo el tiempo  

Y hablando de la comida/pan en RAE...pues en Sevilla una pringá (supongo que viene de pringada) es una montadido con pringá que es una mezcla de carne (muy muy rico). Ya ves


----------



## dean4soccer

i would say that pringado in american english would be like saying "sucker" as in what a sucker!


----------



## juramaca

Curioso en Mexico escuche pinga como referencia al organo sexual masculina, pingado o pingada venia siendo alguien a quien le introdicieron dicho articulo, infectado o no.
 'Mal negocio mi socio me pingaron'. 'La vecina no pudo pagar la renta, y el casero se la pingo'. etc, etc, etc.


----------



## San

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo no lo diría mejor que el María Moliner.  Sólo el 5 me suena raro.
> 
> El uso en Chile y Colombia (que es el único que no viene en el MM) viene, supongo de "manchado" (con una enfermedad sexual).
> 
> En cuanto al uso de "pringada" como rebanada con pringue es fundamentalmente de Andalucía (donde, por supuesto, no dicen "pringaDA" sino "pringá").


Yo siempre he oído la pringá como el tercer plato del cocido, el que lleva la carne, el tocino, la morcilla, chorizo, y donde efectivamente te puedes hartar de mojar toda la pringue. De hecho era lo recomendado antes de las dietas bajas en colesterol


----------



## mariposita

> Ayer fui a ver una película americana donde se repetía constantemente la palabra "nerd". En los subtítulos, la palabra aparecía sistemáticamente traducida como "pringado". ¿Qué opináis? ¿Es "pringado" una buena traducción de "nerd"?


 
Para decir "nerd," diría _empollón_ o _friki_, dependiendo de que se trata su _nerdiness_. En cuanto a _pringado (_en el sentido de una persona desgraciada), en inglés diría _schmuck_--es una palabra que proviene del yiddish y se usa exactamente igual.


----------



## Patchy

Hello. I agree in principal as regards the semantical meaning, but when used as a descriptive, insult or vocative, it's a lot closer to the English term "loser", having a very similar currency and level of impact.

Examples:

"Hey, don't even talk to me about that loser."
"_'Chacho, ni me hables de ese pringado_."

Or...

"Get out of the way, loser."
"_Quítate del medio, pringado_."

Best wishes.
Patchy.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

PRINGAO es NERD....in the US, at least.


----------



## Arrius

¡Pringao! is one of the favourite insults of Bart Simpson in the Spanish version of _The Simpsons_. I am pretty certain the original American must be "*Sucker!"* The origin of the term seems to derive from the punishment meted out to minor criminals consisting of covering them with sticky molasses (melaza) corresponding roughly to tarring and feathering in the States. Presumably such people were considered to be "suckers" because they were daft/dumb enough to get caught and made to look ridiculous.


----------



## Patchy

Hi folks.
Yes, they both sound about right to me, except "Nerd" implies kind of brain-box or computer expert qualities.
"Sucker" sounds very close too, but more as a vocative than as a third party description, it seems to me.
I still reckon "loser" is the best all-round translation for "_pringado_", but then I'm speaking for British English, & can well imagine that the others work better across the pond.
Best wishes.
Patchy.


----------



## King of Houston

Llevo tiempo usando este diccionario, y favor con favor se paga, de modo que me he registrado y espero servirles de ayuda a quienes lo necesiten.

Me sorprende que nadie haya dado con la traduccion de pringado, una palabra que en cualquier pelicula de habla inglesa se repite cientos de veces.

No le deis mas vueltas. Un pringado es, ni mas ni menos, un

sucker


----------



## Arrius

Welcome to the forum, *King of Houston*, but just have a look at Post#29 submitted (by me) many weeks ago.


----------



## King of Houston

Arrius said:


> Welcome to the forum, *King of Houston*, but just have a look at Post#29 submitted (by me) many weeks ago.


 
Yes I did... but a bit too late, 

I apologize, 

Thanks for the welcome, Arrius


----------



## King of Houston

Patchy said:


> Hi folks.
> Yes, they both sound about right to me, except "Nerd" implies kind of brain-box or computer expert qualities.
> "Sucker" sounds very close too, but more as a vocative than as a third party description, it seems to me.
> I still reckon "loser" is the best all-round translation for "_pringado_", but then I'm speaking for British English, & can well imagine that the others work better across the pond.
> Best wishes.
> Patchy.


 
Nerd = bicho, -a raro, -a 

Loser: perdedor... Pero hay una expresion genial en el espanol peninsular: Muerto, -a de hambre, que, aunque no es un equivalente exacto de 'loser', se puede utilizar en el mismo contexto.

En cuanto a 'nerd', en el espanol peninsular tambien podriamos decir: colgado, -a

Es un colgado / Es una colgada


----------



## Ibericum

Swedishanna said:


> Si ves a la película "7 Virgenes", se dicen "pringao" ahi todo el tiempo
> 
> Y hablando de la comida/pan en RAE...pues en Sevilla una pringá (supongo que viene de pringada) es una montadido con pringá que es una mezcla de carne (muy muy rico). Ya ves


 
En Andalucía, España, la pringá es toda clase de alimento que contenga grasa en su composición natural y que se añade como acompañamiento al ingrediente principal del plato.

El montadito con pringá al que se refiere Swedishanna, contiene carne como ingrediente principal , la pringá realmente es manteca. Hay de dos tipos, según su color: manteca y manteca "colorá". Es bastante consistente, pues proviene del cerdo, sin sufrir ningún proceso de transformación.

Es un alimento tradicional, aunque realmente, cada vez se usa con más mesura, por su alto contenido en colesterol.


----------



## fititu.es

Según el diccionario de andaluz fititu.es

Pringado: Atontado, que se deja manipular y recibir tareas extras, que se "pringa" en todo. Pringarse es mancharse de pringue, o grasas de desecho.


----------



## Markdowd

"Si te quedabas en casa un sábado por la noche, eras un pringado."

I saw this in a recent article, which makes me think more and more, that we would translate this word, sometimes as "a loser."


----------

